# 04-06 GTO seats



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Picking up a set of 04-06 seats this weekend for my 65. Have the mods figured out for the fronts but haven't found much info on the rears. Did find some on the backs but no real details on the mods for the bottoms. Any help would be great.
Marc


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have installed the 06 seats into a 65. I did not modify the bottoms really but in order to make the seats look good in the car they must be split and you will need to build a custom bolster for in between or add onto the 04-06 one.You will also have to cut down the top of the seat to see out the back window. I did not cut out any of the bottom seat I made a simple piece to catch the under carriage/steel cage on the inboard side and on the outer side I built a rectangle to catch the piece on the bottom of the seat that locks it into place, I used a small line holder to secure the rear inboard side of the seat to the floor, - I just went thru my comp for the pics but my wife has moved them somewhere check my posts for pics


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Crusty. Actually got the inspiration to put the seats in from your build. Have to put this on the back burner for now though. Had a deal made on some seats and when trying to pin him down on a pickup time he sold them out from under me. So if anyone knows of or has a set 04-06 GTO seats for sale let me know.

Marc


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

there is a set of fronts on ebay for 500- these seats are becoming much harder to get since everyone wants them for their resto builds- another nice set of seats are the ones out of a Chrystler SRT - they are NOT cheap but very comfy


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

ponchonorm said:


> Thanks for the reply Crusty. Actually got the inspiration to put the seats in from your build. Have to put this on the back burner for now though. Had a deal made on some seats and when trying to pin him down on a pickup time he sold them out from under me. So if anyone knows of or has a set 04-06 GTO seats for sale let me know.
> 
> Marc


Keep an eye out on EBAY they have them quite often.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Search my posts for pictures too. I put '04 seats in my '64 plus 3 point seat belts in front and rear. I have pictures posted. I used the stock center spacer on the rear seats, I just cut it down like I did the seats so it fit below the rear package tray. I made spacers for the outside of the rear seats and was able to put the seatbelt retractors down on the front of the wheel well and bring the strap up over the top. I bought a set of aftermarket 3 point belts and shortened the buckle end so the length came right up through the stock hole in the center spacer. I did some rod modifications on the seat bottoms so they sat firmly on the floorpan and the wiring strap would be okay. I built boxes out of the left over rod material that came from the cut down backs and used the stock anchoring pieces to hold the bottoms in place. On the seat back the bottom locates in the lower half. On the top I welded 1/4X1" bolts to the seat frame in four spots that I located through the rear firewall so installing is easy, just push the seat into place and climb into the trunk and install nuts on the studs.


----------

